# [SOLVED] tips wanted for 1st liquid setup



## herpfan (Dec 28, 2005)

Need any tips before I get started. Just read its a good idea to flush the radiator before setting up loop. Didn't know that. 
Gear: Xion Predator case, front input fan, back output fan, bottom mounted PSU. XSPC Rasa750 RS240 water cooling kit for simple loop. Radiator will be top mounted.

Radiator flushing: video showed distilled water but can compressed air work too?

Draining/Filling: Leave enough length on the reservoir hoses to slide it out enough to drain. I may install a t-connector drain on a hose to simplify.

Leak test: 12-24hr, cheat PSU so no power to anything but pump and fans. Might be a good time to check airflow and noise levels. Adjust fan placement if too loud.

Bacteria: kit came with a 'silver' coil that may fit in a hose. Seems like that would cause turbulence, better to leave loose in the reservoir (away from pump input) or non-issue?

Fans: initial plan was to mount fans on top of radiator and blow into case creating positive pressure even though air will be warmed. Other option is to mount under radiator blowing air out but would need to add more case fans to create positive pressure into case. Could also have rear fan blow out and front fan blow in.

Any other ideas or tips?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: tips wanted for 1st liquid setup*

For rad flushing, I use tap water, boiled, then poured through, shook up, poured through. Newer rads don't need flushing as bad as the older ones did, you just don't get too much, if any stuff like flux or solder beads coming out. After flushing, I run some distilled through it, if that's not available, I'll use de-mineralized. Just as a final purifying rinse, then it's good to go.

I put a T below the pump for draining, but no matter what you do, you're going to be draining some the hard way. Turn the machine all different ways to get as much of the liquid out as possible. Keep rags and paper towels handy.

Leak test a very good idea. I may test a little less than most, but any leak I ever had showed up much later, usually from me pulling on a chunk of tubing a bit too hard when moving it around. Definitely test it, I'd say more like 6-12 hours, but I'm a bit impatient, at that point.

Silver coil is fine in the res, as long as the liquid is flowing over it, and it isn't going to get into a block or pump, it's good.

Fans. Lots of them, if you can, mount on both sides of the rad, push/pull gets better temps, though not by a whole pile. I prefer a lot of fans on fan controllers, at a lower rpm, rather than a few at high. I can barely hear my main machine run, and I don't like noise, so that's what I usually aim for. Your blocks only cool the component, for the rest of the system, you still need decent airflow, so yes, you want to keep your normal intakes and exhausts.

Mount the res above the pump, so gravity feeds it. You do not want to run the pump when it's dry. Not good, that.

Avoid real tight bends in the tubing, if possible. The more bends, and the tighter they are, means more restricted flow. Unfortunately length also affects flowrate, you need to find some sort of happy medium, for the best flow.


----------

